

F*CK IT, WE'LL DO IT LIVE111 LIVE CODING - brianshumate
http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/ideas/view/9124?return=/ideas/index/10/presenter:mccann

======
spdy
March 2012? And i thought they code right now or did i miss something?

